# I'm looking for a pouch....



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm looking for a pouch that will allow me to carry about 2-3 hand tools (pair of strippers, 8 head screwdriver and dykes), a pocket knife and pens/pencils/sharpies. I would prefer this pouch to be low profile. This pouch must also be of the belt loop style, all black ideally. NO CLIP ON POUCHES. They either fall off or dig into my side. I do NOT like to have one big pouch, for a few reasons. If I wanted that many tools, I would carry a tool bag, which is what I do when necessary. Additionally, a few smaller pouches helps to even the load on my belt. Currently, I have my Maglight, Leatherman (Blast), and cellphone on my belt. I would like to add a small pouch capable of holding a few other items for the "right at hand" factor. 

Yes, I've looked at setwear, but it's hard to tell whats clip on and what isn't, and I'm not going to spend money on something I am unsure of. 

So, what does the Booth suggest?


----------



## Footer (Aug 31, 2007)

Look at rip-off. They make some great stuff.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 31, 2007)

I think they might have what I need, yay!


----------



## soundman (Aug 31, 2007)

I dont like to carry stuff on me other than a flashlight and gerber but when I need to be a walking tool box I grab this thing http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/...45.htm?L+coastest+hfsl7472ff895e89+1188658426 I can carry 2 full size screwdrivers a wirestrippers flashlight and a utility knife with out and problems


----------



## Footer (Aug 31, 2007)

I own this one... http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co70/co70.html

I carry in it a changeable screwdriver, a small cabinet screwdriver (the flippable kind that does both flat and philips), mag light, electricians scissors, and a pair of lineman. I sometimes sub out the lineman for strippers, but I find I can do just about anything I need to do with the lineman/scissor combo. The only complaint I have with this pouch is that I can not seal every tool in. The next one I get will be one that can do that. The reason I have this pouch is because I used to carry the exact tools that are pictured with it. It holds those very very well.


----------



## Van (Aug 31, 2007)

I've got this one. If I could keep me joey out of it, I'd 'ave a lot more room, mate. 


Tip 'o the 'at to me good mates Chris, and Logos. I'm sure they've got a similar one.


----------



## Footer (Aug 31, 2007)

Van said:


> I've got this one. If I could keep me joey out of it, I'd 'ave a lot more room, mate.
> Tip 'o the 'at to me good mates Chris, and Logos. I'm sure they've got a similar one.



Thanks mr. dundee. Got a knife to show us as well?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 31, 2007)

With the CO-70, does that come in a belt loop style? That might do the trick.

I have been looking at this one by setwear, but I fear it is belt clip only.
http://www.setwear.com/MiniToolPch.html

Who carrys a good selection of rip-offs pouches? Filmtools and Toolsforstagecraft seem to be mostly belt clip. Can I buy from Rip-offs?


----------



## avkid (Aug 31, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> With the CO-70, does that come in a belt loop style? That might do the trick.
> I have been looking at this one by setwear, but I fear it is belt clip only.
> http://www.setwear.com/MiniToolPch.html
> Who carrys a good selection of rip-offs pouches? Filmtools and Toolsforstagecraft seem to be mostly belt clip. Can I buy from Rip-offs?


It stands to reason that any dealer can special order anything in the line.


----------



## Footer (Aug 31, 2007)

Do a google product search, the pouch I have is a clip on, and it stays on very well. Rip-off does make a belt loop style. Graybar carries them in their storefronts, see if you have a storefront near you. Otherwise, find the number you want a check google products.


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 31, 2007)

Keep in mind that most Setwear and other "clip-on" pouches have a belt loop directly behind the clip. I was looking at the setwear pouches at a showcase last week, they seem pretty decent, and the clip pouches I saw had a belt hole as well.


----------



## kwotipka (Sep 28, 2007)

Look for something called an "A/C's" (camera assistance) pouch. I got mine about 15 years ago before there were a lot of webstores. Mine is about 3x8x2 and has places on the front for pens, flashlight, etc. They are made for keeping 4x4 filters, camera logs, lens brushes etc. It is designed to go on a belt and has a nice big flap that covers the whole thing to keep the contents from coming out.

Mine is called the "AC pouch" from:

http://www.lindcraft.com/beltbags/beltbags.html

They have a lot of other bags and gear as well


----------



## avkid (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want a real pouch the only name you need to know is Porta-Brace.
http://www.portabrace.com/


----------



## SteveB (Oct 8, 2007)

I just picked up one of these and love it. 

http://www.abccatalog.com/store/viewitem.asp?idproduct=1937495738

It carries 2 wrenches (a Lightspeed/Todd wrench, an 8" C-wrench) in the main pouch, a Maglite and Leatherman in the smaller pockets, plus room for more if desired. 

It has a belt clip but also a belt loop.

$12 at my local Lowes, though not on the Lowes.com site. Texas Hold-Ums is the same company that makes AWP pouches. 

Steve B.


----------

